# best bike lights that use AA/AAA



## freeheel (Sep 27, 2005)

I am interested in lights that use disposable batteries. I prefer AA but AAA would be ok. If the light were bike specific to ease bar/helmet mounting that would be a plus too.

I have a Fenix ld20 that is really nice, but kind of heavy on my helmet where I want to use it.

I've also used various headlamps from Black Diamond with good success. I've had good luck running their Spot on my bars and helmet, and have run the Storm on my helmet too. 

What suggestions do folks have for lights in this category? Is there anyone using the latest technologies making such lights?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

DiNotte Lighting

Great quality and customer service.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> DiNotte Lighting
> 
> Great quality and customer service.


Yes, DiNotte the only one I know of that still offers anything in an AA choice. With the exception of unsupported touring, I still don't know why anyone would want a light using AA's.

I have to admit though, DiNotte continues to surprise me. They now actually list the upgraded 200L as the 200L plus and even more surprising, they tell you it's using an XP-G emitter........*thud*....excuse me, that was me falling out of my chair. 

Anyway since the OP wanted something for the helmet he might want to send DiNotte an e-mail asking about optic options for both the new 200L+ and the AA version XML-1 to see which has a spot optic ( helmet ) and which gives the better output lumen wise vs. the tighter beam pattern. Believe me, if you don't ask them these kind of questions you will have no idea which is best or what's available....And ask them about alternative mounting options just for the hell of it because you never know.

That said, I would go with a 200L+ if a spot optic is available ( for the helmet ) and with a XML-1 ( AA ) standard optic on the bars. Run time for either should likely be the same but ask just to be sure. Just be sure to ask if the optics ( on either light ) are *USER switchable. The old 200L's "were", not sure about the new stuff. ( *to be more specific, ask if both offer a spot vs. a flood optic option and if they are user switchable )

With DiNotte take nothing for granted. Ask the right questions and you will get answers. Fail to ask the right questions and you are on your own.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by freewheel
> _ Is there anyone using the latest technologies making such lights? _


*Yep.*










All my lights will run of 7.4V Li-Ion packs or a 6x AA battery holder. Can configure for both bar or helmet. Also do a couple of other flavors using TaskLed drivers that will really let you milk the batteries if needed. Been supplying to riders using them on muliti day races and treks where electricity is scarce.

PM me if you want some more information 

***


----------



## freeheel (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, I need something for unsupported touring where I don't have options to charge batteries but I can buy disposables. I don't necessarily need something super bright, just something that will keep me moving. 

Scar, that looks sweet. I'll be in touch!

Any other thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

scar said:


> ...All my lights will run of 7.4V Li-Ion packs or a 6x AA battery holder. Can configure for both bar or helmet. Also do a couple of other flavors using TaskLed drivers that will really let you milk the batteries if needed. Been supplying to riders using them on muliti day races and treks where electricity is scarce....


Scar, nice to see someone else offer something for AA users. I'll try to remember that in the future.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

What agreat looking light, What kind of lumens does it throw. Is it very expensive, as lights can go crazy money. Suppose would work on rechargable AA, s if you wish. Nice.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

walkertalker - Thanks! The one pictured is my standard model (single mode, on/off. ~600 lumens with a 3.5 hour run time off a 2 cell Li-Ion pack). The size of the light head is 1 1/2" long x 1 1/2" wide x 3/4" tall and weighs in at ~45grams. Light head and battery together weigh in at 160 grams.










I have also been doing some newer flavors with TaskLED drivers that allow for more max lumens as well as dimming ad strobing capabilities.










Been making lights for about 4 years now. Here is a link to a thread with some customer feedback - https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/amoeba-received-403337.html

These are some of the reasons some people purchase my lights -
1. - Size
2. - Weight
3. - Non proprietary batteries 
4. - Customer service
5. - Made by someone who uses his lights on an almost daily basis and knows the importance of reliability and has the same passion for biking.
6. - Each light is made with lots of "personal pride". Something that is missing from most products today!

My lights are not super expensive. I am not trying to get rich, more of a labor of love I suppose. I don't try to make any money on the battery and charger stuff. Pretty much just paying myself for the time/labor involved. Sorry, but I can't discuss prices as I haven't had a classified ad for a bit. I don't advertize at all, everything is word of mouth and people seeing my stuff here on MTBR and that keeps me more than busy. Please send me an email (my email is in my signature below) I will forward you some info, pics, and a price sheet. Check out my blog link in my signature also.

Thanks again for the good word, it is the little stuff like that which keeps me plugging away in my unheated garage when the high temps are in the teens like this weekend! 

****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is a recent AA build I did for somebody wanting to use it for a 260 mile canoe race called The Texas Water Safari. I had never heard of such a race and it sounds totally insane! Here is a video of what it looks like -






Built up my standard Amoeba (single mode, on/off) using Cree XM-L2's mated up with Ledil Regina reflectors. Also used one of Vancbiker's GoPro adapters which makes using the light for both a canoe and bike light really easy. Did a 10ft extension cable back to the AA battery holders. Made up three 12x AA holders that will supply 9 hours of runtime each. Each pack will then be sealed up using self-fusing silicone tape. Light head is 1 1/2" wide x 2 1/8" long and 3/4" tall making, for a very low profile light source. :thumbsup:









****


----------

